# What kind of racing is this?



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I was watching the speed channel for some WRC goodness and a little after it was over I was surfing the channels and saw 2 evo's racing at the same time in sort of like a rally but it was on a track, but the track was made out of dirt. Whta kind of race is that? Is it rally sprint or something else?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Sounds like a Super Special Stage in WRC or the Nation's Cup.

Both put 2 cars head to head, but spearated on different tracks. In WRC, they usually do the whole loop, crossing over at some point.


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> Sounds like a Super Special Stage in WRC or the Nation's Cup.
> 
> Both put 2 cars head to head, but spearated on different tracks. In WRC, they usually do the whole loop, crossing over at some point.


it was a special stage or sumthin like that, at first it was people like travis pastrana and other celebs against wrc drivers. they raced down to the winner in a playoff style thing.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

That was the Nation's Cup. They also have the Race of Champions which is just WRC drivers I believe. Fun stuff to watch as it's heads up.


----------

